# Noc, Team Argentina Defeat Tall Blacks



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, don't blame me for the team name...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=10394450



> A strong second-half performance against Argentina yesterday in Buenos Aires has given Tall Blacks coach Tab Baldwin confidence the team is making progress ahead of the world basketball championships later this month in Japan.
> 
> New Zealand lost the final match of their South American tour 85-72 to the reigning Olympic champions and 2002 world championship runners-up who fielded a full-strength team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hey, don't blame me for the team name...
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=10394450













Tonight on Sportscenter, highlights of the game of the night, Tall Blacks vs. Angry Jews with special guest coach Mel "The Passion" Gibson. 

_"Throw it down Angry Jew! Throw it down!"_ Bill Walton


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

NZ sports teams have always worn all black uniforms. By far their most famous sports team is their rugby union team the All Blacks. I would imagine they are trying to ride off of the back of them.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Although such a name certainly wouldn't fly in the U.S., the name is actually a play on the moniker for the New Zealand Rugby Team; "The All Blacks". That nickname was coined because of that team's all-black uniform.

"Tall Blacks"; a pun so pun-derful I wet my pun-derpants.

They really don't have a lot of talent on that team (especially with Seanie Marks not playing), but they are a dangerous team for upsets. They live and die on the 3 point shot, and occasionally (or more often than not against the pitiful Boomers) such a strategy seems to work. Dickel, Penny, Jones and beer-keg Pero Cameron can all fill it up from the perimeter. While they really shouldn't beat any team with a reasonable defensive swingman rotation, they can certainly catch teams unaware. The results against Brazil and Argentina were not overly embarassing.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bigjad66 said:


> Tonight on Sportscenter, highlights of the game of the night, Tall Blacks vs. Angry Jews with special guest coach Mel "The Passion" Gibson.
> 
> _"Throw it down Angry Jew! Throw it down!"_ Bill Walton



:jawdrop: :laugh:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Bigjad66 said:


> Tonight on Sportscenter, highlights of the game of the night, Tall Blacks vs. Angry Jews with special guest coach Mel "The Passion" Gibson.
> 
> _"Throw it down Angry Jew! Throw it down!"_ Bill Walton


 :rotf:


----------



## BIG and little Ben (Jul 4, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

They also do a tribal dance before every game in honor of the original people of NZ. Kind of neat.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

I saw this game the other day here in SA, and at halftime there was a Noc interview. 

They asked him what he felt when he saw Jordan watching them play against the Heat this playoffs. He answered something like "well it was crazy because that game I played well and the crowd started to chant my name, and all I could think was "Jordan is here, people are chanting my name, he must be thinking "who the hell is nocioni?!?!?!" It was a special experience and it made me feel like I had to play up to the people's expectations"


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

According to this link...

http://www.fiba.com/pages/en/news/brea_news_arti.asp?r_act_news=14501&r_cat=473&page=1 

....Nocioni scored 17 points. Does anyone have a link to the box score? I can't find it.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

nocioni scored 23 yesterday against lithuania, argentina won

delfino 23, scola 17, manu 14


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> They also do a tribal dance before every game in honor of the original people of NZ. Kind of neat.


 neat?

have you seen it? somebody posted a link to a youtube a couple weeks ago. absolutely terrifying.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Its the same as the All Blacks (Rugby). I dont think there is a sports fan that havent seen it before.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r56uSj2w1Zw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r56uSj2w1Zw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

When the rugby team does the Haka its really intimidating. Maoris (indigenous new zealanders) are huge people. Even across the tasman in Australia most security guards and music festivals and the like are Maoris. They do the haka before rugby union team and you can just see the urine dribbling down the oppositions shorts when they do it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> Its the same as the All Blacks (Rugby). I dont think there is a sports fan that havent seen it before.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r56uSj2w1Zw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r56uSj2w1Zw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


One of the great traditions in all of sports.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm. The name 'tall blacks' still doesnt make sense for New Zealand. Their womens team are known as the Kiwi's. How does Kiwi go with Tall Blacks? Oh well. Our womens team wiped the floor with their team, and I know the men could do the same with this one.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

mgolding said:


> When the rugby team does the Haka its really intimidating. Maoris (indigenous new zealanders) are huge people. Even across the tasman in Australia most security guards and music festivals and the like are Maoris. They do the haka before rugby union team and you can just see the urine dribbling down the oppositions shorts when they do it.


Or in the case of Jerry Collins, dribbling down his own shorts....












> Flanker Jerry Collins was caught kneeling down and urinating on the grass prior to kick off at Jade Stadium in Christchurch. Television cameras caught him in the act and edited footage was shown on news bulletins in New Zealand.
> 
> New Zealand beat Australia 32-12 Fomer Wales coach and now All Blacks assistant coach Steve Hansen has played down the incident and says it was "unfortunate".
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/scrumv/features/otherrugby/110706_jerrycollins.shtml


If you're in for a wee bit of wee, dial Youtube for service.... Stupid Google.


----------

